# IOS 7. Meh.



## raindog308 (Sep 19, 2013)

That pretty much sums up my take.


Change for change sake.
Makes things harder to read.  Sort of like Microsoft did with Office 2013 vs Office 2010 - everything's skinny-fonted, lack of contrast.
Fisher-Price icons.  

I'm running it on a 4S.  The only reason I have an iPhone is that it's work-issued and free, so I can't complain.  But I didn't see anything in IOS7 that was really very interesting.


----------



## Mun (Sep 19, 2013)

I actually enjoy it, there is a lot of new things that will be nice for where I work. 

Mun


----------



## jarland (Sep 19, 2013)

I've been observing opinion on iOS from Internet commenters for some time and I feel pretty confident that people just like to complain as this is the trend I notice:


Situation A: Don't change enough, Apple is dying and can't innovate.


Situation B: Change too much, Apple doesn't care about its users and so-and-so did it first so it sucks.


Fuck it. I love iOS 7.


----------



## Jade (Sep 19, 2013)

When I first saw the update pop up on my phone I was skeptical to download it, but I said the heck with it and just did it. I mean it's okay but I like the previous IOS better. Then new one is too cartoony


----------



## shawn_ky (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks to me like they have incorporated a lot of the jailbreaks that people have been leaving the iOS for.  Works a bit faster on my iPhone 5 than I thought it would. So far, no complaints. I agree about the cartoony feel of it, but perhaps, just perhaps they are going to allow templates. This would probably make it more complete. Thankful for the soft buttons! All in all, enough changes for me to keep me happy!

I did notice that email works tremendously quicker!


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 19, 2013)

Been using iOS7 since early beta. I like it to be honest.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 19, 2013)

jarland said:


> I've been observing opinion on iOS from Internet commenters for some time and I feel pretty confident that people just like to complain as this is the trend I notice:
> 
> 
> Situation A: Don't change enough, Apple is dying and can't innovate.
> ...


Nyah, I give credit where it's due.  I just don't think much is due here  

In my opinion, if you remove the cosmetic changes, there just isn't much different about IOS 7...and the cosmetic changes don't improve it much.  Round buttons instead of square ones to type in my pin code...this is not really innovation.

I'd say the same thing about the newer iPhones in general...all of them since the 4S.  No new significant features and a lot of "it's 15% faster" kinds of things.  Then again, the days of dramatic advances in phones may be over.


----------



## jarland (Sep 19, 2013)

Ah I wouldn't think you to be one of the crazies who just like to complain. Check the macrumors forum though. Dear lord I can't imagine a single one of them ordering a burger without it being spit on.


----------



## mojeda (Sep 19, 2013)

While they didn't really bring anything necessarily new and outstanding they have improved a few things like closing apps, which is now like WebOS and Android.

Siri's voice has also been updated so it's not as robotic, and there's even a male voice now if you find that you use siri a lot.

Pandora controls on the lock screen.

Nothing spectacular but nonetheless useful if anything, I guess.


----------



## OnePoundWebHosting (Sep 20, 2013)

I quite like it, been running the beta for a while now after my warranty replacement came with 6.1.3 so lost my jailbreak.

Quite a few additions in it from the jailbreak community but yet you are still unable to have folders in folders Agghhh ;-)

Was certainly better than running a stock 6.1.3 for me, now roll on the jailbreak!!


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 20, 2013)

Knowing I have to sell 5c and 5s today and after getting hands on experience yesterday afternoon, I am disgusted.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 20, 2013)

Can't wait for a update to come out to fix the vulnerabilitiy that was released.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 20, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Can't wait for a update to come out to fix the vulnerabilitiy that was released.


Home screen bypass? Big deal. Android been offering that since beginning.


----------



## Tux (Sep 20, 2013)

iOS 7: Apple took more features from Android and said, "this will be awesome with our customers!"


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 20, 2013)

I updated from iOS 5.1.1 to 6.1.3 after iOS 7 was released. Waiting eagerly for a 6.1.3 Jailbreak to be released. I'll probably stick with iOS 6 (which I'm regretting not having updated to earlier), which has a few features I actually find useful. I miss all my Jailbreak tweaks though...


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm waiting for the jailbreak, then I'll upgrade. I'm still on ios6 because I have a bunch of small tweaks that make my life easier, but they all require being jailbroken.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 20, 2013)

An iOS 7 JB will probably take a while, due to the massive changes. iOS 6.1.3/6.1.4 is supposedly close. Not sure how long it'll be though...


----------



## jarland (Sep 20, 2013)

I honestly can't think of what I would want to jailbreak for right now. Control center and the new multitasking pretty much gave me every customization I was using. I guess those who enjoy hardcore visual customization are still left out.


----------



## wdq (Sep 20, 2013)

I personally don't mind the updated user interface that comes with iOS 7, in fact I actually like some of the new features it offers. 

Multitasking is much more intuitive, auto updating apps are useful, and the live backgrounds are pretty cool.

I'm not usually the type of person that really dislikes these sorts of changes. They are almost always done for a fairly good reason.


----------



## jarland (Sep 20, 2013)

One thing for sure, iPhone 5 is running so much smoother than the first dev preview. It definitely makes the phone feel fast, considering it's now the previous model.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Sep 20, 2013)

IOS7 looks interesting, but I think I will stick with 6 + JB for the time being. I always feel lost when I update and lose my JB for some reason.


----------



## mojeda (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTpXVv-DaBQ


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm waiting eagerly for an iOS 6.1.3 Jailbreak. I was silly and stayed on iOS 5 and couldn't update to 6.1.2 (which there's a JB for). Now that I'm on 6.1.3... No JB and I *miss my tweaks!!!*


----------



## peterw (Sep 23, 2013)

I dished the dirt on my iPhone 3S. It feels outdated. iOS 7 looks cool. TIme to buy a new iPhone.


----------



## rsk (Sep 24, 2013)

I like ios7. Seems to be slick 

Always people hate moving to something else, remember Windows 8? haha

Play around with it, you will get used to it soon enough.


----------

